# Kochen wie ab 300



## Greefus (5. September 2010)

hallo,

ich versuche mich das erste mal am kochen bin nun stufe 290 und habe mir auch schon die nächste stufe aus bc gekauft leider erhalte ich aber keine weiteren rezepte aus bc vom lehrer...ist das normal und muss mir die suchen bzw kaufen?

danke für hilfe


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2010)

Naja am besten funktioniert das kochen, wenn man nebenbei auch Angeln geskillt hat.
Ich würde dir empfehlen nebenbei noch ein Addon wie Ackis Recipe List zu installieren. Dort wird dir im Spiel angezeigt welche Rezepte du bereits hast und welche dir noch fehlen, bzw. wo man sie bekommt.


----------



## Dark_Lady (5. September 2010)

In der Buffed-Datenbank kannst nachschauen, welche Rezepte dich weiter bringen - düften alle 275er Rezepte noch sein, wie gebackener lachs, machtfischsteak, Hummereintopf - schau al beim Händler in Feralas vorbei, der müsste die haben.

Und noch nen Tipp fürs ganz schnelle skillen - Erntedankfest diesen Monat - mit den Rezepten und den Mats, die man sich da kaufen kann, kannst auch auf über 300 leveln.


----------



## Zahrtas (5. September 2010)

Ab einem Kochskill von 285 gibt es eine Quest in Silithus für das Rezept "geräucherte Wüstenknödel"


----------

